# Sasha



## Hockey (Jul 10, 2012)

Haven't seen her on here or on the other page since early June.  Hopefully everything is alright.  Anyone?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

Any good rumors at least?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ya she is on to bigger and better things. 

She is ok.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2012)

I just talked to her yesterday and she's ok. Just very busy at the moment. And, as Anjel says, is on to bigger and better things


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 10, 2012)

She's still alive, just doing other stuff in real life.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> She's still alive, just doing other stuff in real life.



This.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 10, 2012)

Linuss said:


> She's still alive, just doing other stuff in real life.


real life?  you mean there is life outside of emtlife????


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> real life?  you mean there is life outside of emtlife????



For the females, yes.


Not so much for you and I.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2012)

Linuss said:


> For the females, yes.
> 
> 
> Not so much for you and I.



Hey! I have a life outside EMTLife.... Sorta... Kinda...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2012)

EMTLife is my life outside of rotations...


----------



## Aprz (Jul 11, 2012)

Let her know that her advice on how to communicate and listen to my co-workers that I was having issues with has worked well so far, and to thank her for me. I tried sending a message on here, but she blocked all incoming messages I think.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyone needs a hiatus. Summer vacation or such.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2012)

Member list no longer lists "Sasha"?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Member list no longer lists "Sasha"?



That's per her request and due to extenuating circumstances, and that's all that the Community Leaders will say about it.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 21, 2012)

Nuff said and wish her well, as I'm sure we all do.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 21, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> nuff said and wish her well, as i'm sure we all do.



+1.


----------



## Always BSI (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't mean to bump this but... One of Sasha's post on the mnemonics thread helped me answer a pretty big fill in section out of the written exam I took at a local ambulance company. It was about GCS. 

E-very
V-irgin
M-oans

I actually remembered that while trying to answer the question lol...

So thanks!


----------

